# 2 Hopper and 2 Joey



## deer66 (May 14, 2012)

On am on the edge of getting 2 hoppers and 2 joeys.

The joeys will not be used that much but the 2 hoppers will, I am planning on putting 1 in living room and 1 master bedroom ?

How loud are the hopper's ? I have a 722 now , are they quieter ?

Can I turn the power off at night to the hopper in the bedroom without causing that much problems ? I need more than 3 tuners is the reason I need 2 hoppers .

Thanks 

Don


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

I have 2H/2J myself. My Hoppers are just a tad louder than my 722Ks were (722Ks were nearly silent.) The Hoppers emit a very slight wind noise but it doesn't change speed at all or anything I can sleep just fine with it (and I'm a light sleeper.)


----------



## oldengineer (May 25, 2008)

I also have a 2H/2J setup and concur about the noise. Both of my Hoppers are extremely quiet. I have had D* HR21 and HR24 and E* Vip722k and Vip611 DVRs and the Hoppers are quieter than any of them. I doubt that you will have to power the bedroom Hopper down. The Hoppers reset at 1AM if not recording and if they're off. I think that the fan speeds up for a second or 2 when it restarts. I sleep about 4 ft from a Hopper and it never wakes me up though.


----------



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

they are very quiet


----------



## hasbeen29650 (Mar 25, 2012)

Given the way the Joeys work, you could really stick the Master Bedroom hopper in another room and put the Joey in the Master. That way, no noise at all. The Joey can see anything on the Hopper so you will be able to view all the same stuff and no loss from that point of view.


----------



## deer66 (May 14, 2012)

Thank you for the input , I am a little concerned every installer I have talked too hasn't done a installtion yet . 

After reading here about some of the installs and most with no experience not sure what I will do. If I go with Dish upgrade I am sure they will send Southern Star out to do the the install . I can only hope they have done some installations .


----------



## oldengineer (May 25, 2008)

deer66 said:


> Thank you for the input , I am a little concerned every installer I have talked too hasn't done a installtion yet .
> 
> After reading here about some of the installs and most with no experience not sure what I will do. If I go with Dish upgrade I am sure they will send Southern Star out to do the the install . I can only hope they have done some installations .


They should install and activate each Hopper first. They should not attempt to install any Joeys until the Hoppers are working. Some posters say to make sure that each Hopper has a Client ID assigned (Network Setup - Tests) before powering up any Joeys. Lastly make sure the Joeys are installed one at a time. Trying to do 2 Joeys simultaneously can get them into an unrecoverable state. This happened on my install and they both had to be replaced.


----------



## deer66 (May 14, 2012)

Can you hookup regular SD TV to a hopper or Joey ?


----------



## deer66 (May 14, 2012)

When are 2 hoppers going to be able to see each other ?


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

deer66 said:


> Can you hookup regular SD TV to a hopper or Joey ?


Yes, both the Hopper and Joey have RCA-out connections. They do not have coax-out for video


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

You can get a composite to rf converter box if sd tv only has coax connection.


----------



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

deer66 said:


> When are 2 hoppers going to be able to see each other ?


soon


----------

